# New Aires at St Jean de Monts



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has any one seen or reported on the two new Aires at St Jean de Monts?

They are at Rue des Pimpernelles (46.788362,-2.079586) and on Rue de Notre Dame (46.799009,-2.074107)

One has been open about a week and the other is due to open early in July.

Both hold around 50 - 60 MHs each and have all facilities.

We've just arrived back from France and I can't find any reports of either Aire on these forums but they may be elsewhere and my travel/wine/brandy addled brain just can't find them.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Aire at Rue des Pimprenelles close to town centre.

In Pdf format.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Aire at Route de Notre Dame de Monts in Pdf format.

The Aire in 'All the Aires' book at Rue de la Paree Jesus is probably closed down by now.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

We can confirm the new aire in Rue de Notre Dames is up and fully running. €10 per 24 hours via bariers and card payment. We are based just down the road working for a holiday company and pass this aire each day. Vans vary from 4 to 8 on a weekday to a couple of dozen at the weekend so there is oodles of room left. The notice talks of presenting your entry ticket to the campsite next door, Le Bois Jolly where you can access their facilities. The one downside of this aire (in my opinion) is that the nice new GRP unit housing the fresh water and loo emptying channel only has one door giving access to, fresh water/grey water for washing the loo out/loo contents disposal.........so the fresh water tap at some time will be used to wash out a toilet cassette guaranteed.............Have passed the other aire at Rue des Pimpernelles but haven't actually stopped. This one, closer to the beach I suspect may be cheaper and is usually crowded. The original aire on the ringroad near the post office is now out of bounds to motorhomes and has height barriers. There is still free overnight parking at Super U which includes the raclet for power and disposal. Just opposite at InterMarche overnight is again free with marked out pitches but no services although you can pick up their unprotected wifi. InterMarche have installed swingable height barriers but they have not been in operation as yet. Did speak with the manager about these and he said it was a "frightener" because motorhomers were not parking in the marked bays and staying all day........time will tell. Just down the road at St Giles there is another free aire, no facilities but the swimming pool is next door so..........
Mike & Marion


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Intermarche have now closed off their car park to us (motorhomers) by utilising the recently installed swing height barriers. Even our company Renault van can't get under so they will loose a lot of custom. There is always Super U on the opposite side of the island. The new aire on Rue de Notre Dame is being used a lot more recently, 15 vans on there when we passed this morning, and the other at Pimpernells was crowded over last weekend


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Aire at Rue des Pimprenelles close to town centre - has anyone used this Aire and, if so, do they know how much is charged?


----------

